# My random cichlid tank



## tnm19.12 (Feb 23, 2018)

Well i have been working on this tank for about a month now and i finally have it running (previously cycled filters) the tank consists of 2 oscars one blue cobalt male. 1 sunshine peacock male 1 unidentified cichlid i need some help with lol. 2 red empress females and a common pleco . the oscars and pleco will be rehomed in my 150 shortly just havent had time to finalize it. Built the stand myself. Just last thursday all hand cut as my power saw was at work but ply will cover up imperfections . thanks for viewong and any suggestions appreciated and help iding would be awesome


----------



## newcichlidking (Dec 30, 2017)

Female Sciaenochromis fryeri.


----------

